# BOG Deathgrip Tripod



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My wife got me this tripod. It’s pretty bad a$$. I like the vise grip hold, and how well built the whole thing is. It’s not the lightest tripod, but I’ll hike with it around the mountain. 
I know the rifle needs to slide back to the trigger guard.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Nice. I also have a bog pod. So far they have been great on warranty stuff.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

The window of the truck is the best rifle rest in the world. Why do you think it's banned? If its illegal, fattening, or immoral, it has to be great.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I've got a BOG bino holder/adaptor. I think it is hard to beat. In a pinch it works with a spotting scope and you can use it for a rest.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

double post


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Have one as well. Also have the Adrenaline tripod for the binos.


----------

